# UCLA Film waitlist - how long is the wait?



## follydot

I was waitlisted to UCLA for film as an incoming junior transfer. I know some students have gotten off the waitlist the past few weeks for other majors, but I haven’t heard anyone that has gotten off for film. Does anyone know how long they usually take?


----------

